# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Смутные перспективы сферы IT...

## Rexulnicheck

Приветствую всех!
Вот я тут думаю какие вообще перспективы работать в сфере IT?
По-моему далеко не самые радужные... И прежде всего для простых разработчиков...
Вот допустим взять разработку сайтов.
Раньше, ещё лет 5-7 назад было очень много свободных ниш для создания всяческих порталов и было море заказчиков на них, так же была тьма компаний, у которых нет своего банального сайта-визитки.
Сейчас ситуация уже совсем другая... Да, конечно заказов ещё много и есть желающие на сайты и т.д. Но фирмы, у которых сайтов нет уже редкость, новых фирм как бы не так уж много появляется и свободных ниш в инете тоже мало стаёт, и выходит разработчику скажем на PHP стаёт всё труднее найти себе работу, не говоря уже там о каких-то заоблочных окладах...
Или вот например взять сферу разработки ПО...
Так же взять например лет 10-15 назад было намного меньше программ, чем сейчас, и следовательно было много фирм занимающихся этим и многим нужны были программеры, а сейчас много ли есть мест где нужны разработчики на Delphi?
Сейчас даже на культовом C++ тяжело найти работу...
А всё почему? Потому-что проектов мало... Этим никто из инвесторов и заказчиков не хочет заниматься, потому-что это малоперспективно...
Немного другого плана, но тоже серьёзные проблемы и например в SEO...
Ещё 3-4 года назад можно было легко раскрутить сайт без особых проблем, а сейчас для этого нужно значительное кол-во $, появилось огромное кол-во фильтров ПС и становится тяжелее конкурировать в огромном кол-ве сайтов, и следовательно не все могут удержаться на плаву...
Т.е. выходит, что в сфере информационных технологий становится всё тяжелее и тяжелее с каждым годом найти работу...
Плюс к этому недавно ещё был кризис, который обанкротил значительное кол-во компаний... Да, кризис кончился уже, но новых вакансий и фирм всё равно уже не так много как раньше...
А ещё если себе представить например, что будет изобретён ИИ (ну это пока-что из области фантастики, но только лишь пока-что), то получается, что многомиллионная всемирная армия программеров, сетевиков, сеошников и даже хакеров и дизайнеров останется без работы...
Может мне конечно так только кажется, но я смотрю, что как бы всё к тому идёт...

----------


## Alex_M

да в декабре 2012 года всем конец придет, не только ИТ  :smileflag:  а если серьезно - то новые вакансии есть, проекты развиваются, новые продукты создаются и продаются. По крайней мере в нашей компании это чувствуется. 
 Что до сайтостроительства - брат занимается разработкой виртуальных магазинов - заказов столько, что не успевает делать - очередь стоит.
Ну и в целом - что-что, а ИТ будет еще долго жить и развиваться, другое дело, что существующие профессии изменятся. Но так и раньше было - где сейчас куча программистов на Фортране или Клиппере? Да даже на Дельфи. где супер-пупер админы-специалисты в ДОСе? можно еще долго продолжать список. Но их исчезновение отнюдь не означало безрадостной перспективы ИТ  :smileflag:

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> да в декабре 2012 года всем конец придет, не только ИТ  а если серьезно - то новые вакансии есть, проекты развиваются, новые продукты создаются и продаются. По крайней мере в нашей компании это чувствуется. 
>  Что до сайтостроительства - брат занимается разработкой виртуальных магазинов - заказов столько, что не успевает делать - очередь стоит.
> Ну и в целом - что-что, а ИТ будет еще долго жить и развиваться, другое дело, что существующие профессии изменятся. Но так и раньше было - где сейчас куча программистов на Фортране или Клиппере? Да даже на Дельфи. где супер-пупер админы-специалисты в ДОСе? можно еще долго продолжать список. Но их исчезновение отнюдь не означало безрадостной перспективы ИТ


 Ну сейчас как бы да. Сейчас есть ещё и заказы на сайты куча и конторы пишут многие на C#, J2ME, J2SE и даже на C++, но всё равно тендеция такая, что идёт снижение заказов...
Раньше много было веб-студий, а сейчас, ещё учитывая специфику работы (капризы заказчиков с затягиванием, нервность работы, нерентабельность) многие прекратили своё существование, остались в основном крупные или средние, а кучи мелких студий, делающих сайты на заказ уже куда меньше...

----------


## Fallout

Тема о мировом ИТ или об Украинском или вообще об Одесском?

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Тема о мировом ИТ или об Украинском или вообще об Одесском?


 Ну вобщем-то обо всём, и об одесском и украинском в частности.

----------


## Fallout

Мировой будет рости, украинский и одесский уже не так привлекательны как ранее, но на каком-то уровне держаться будут

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Мировой будет рости, украинский и одесский уже не так привлекательны как ранее, но на каком-то уровне держаться будут


 А почему мировой будет расти, а наш нет?

----------


## Fallout

> А почему мировой будет расти, а наш нет?


 Потому что есть места и подешевле в плане разработки ПО чем здесь.

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Потому что есть места и подешевле в плане разработки ПО чем здесь.


 Ну у нас как бы не такие уж заоблачные цены...
Про Жабу и C# не знаю, а вот сайтик у нас сделать иногда до 10 раз бывает дешевле, чем например в ФРГ...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну у нас как бы не такие уж заоблачные цены...
> Про Жабу и C# не знаю, а вот сайтик у нас сделать иногда до 10 раз бывает дешевле, чем например в ФРГ...


 А по сравнению с Индией или еще кем?

----------


## commando

Сейчас в ИТ новичкам стало труднее, чем было нам в свое время. А так все даже очень ничего  :smileflag:

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> А по сравнению с Индией или еще кем?


 Ну расценок индусов я не знаю, может и меньше там цены, но вот качество там явно хромает. При чём на обе ноги, а иногда и на голову)

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Сейчас в ИТ новичкам стало труднее, чем было нам в свое время. А так все даже очень ничего


 Это кстати тоже факт да...
Сейчас никто никого не учит, а хотят только крутых спецов, которых на всех не хватает... Зато хватает студентов без опыта почти... И тендеция нарастает... ВУЗы дают новых программеров каждый год пачками, а устраивать их не всех и не всегда есть куда...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну расценок индусов я не знаю, может и меньше там цены, но вот качество там явно хромает. При чём на обе ноги, а иногда и на голову)


 а у нас ничего не хромает?
при том же самом заданном качестве индусы выйдут дешевле

----------


## Alex_M

> а у нас ничего не хромает?
> при том же самом заданном качестве индусы выйдут дешевле


  самый лоукост это Китай. В Китае даже индусы заказывают аутсорс  :smileflag:  На ноги они наступают нам неслабо, но насчет качества работы пока что они реально хуже. Но быстро прогрессируют. Так что в этом плане, конечно, приходится задумываться. Но как бы там ни было ИТ смутные времена не грозят  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

Будьте проще - зайдите в любой дом, практически везде есть телевизор. На что надеются производители телевизоров и зачем их продают - не понятно.  То же и с IT - что-то новое придумают, заказчики захотят, а айтишникам надо будет это изучать и внедрять. Изменения будут, но так пессемистично я бы не смотрел.
Вы говорите у всех есть сайты - появятся новые технологии и кто-то (старый либо новый игрок на рынке) сделает более удобный сайт, остальные захотят быть на уровне и вынуждены будут пойти и заказывать доработку сайтов...

----------


## andriyBog

> А ещё если себе представить например, что будет изобретён ИИ (ну это пока-что из области фантастики, но только лишь пока-что), то получается, что многомиллионная всемирная армия программеров, сетевиков, сеошников и даже хакеров и дизайнеров останется без работы...


 Слова человека очень-очень далёкого от IT

Пока одни думают о перспективах IT
Другие успешно работают





> ВУЗы дают новых программеров каждый год пачками, а устраивать их не всех и не всегда есть куда...


 Вузы выпускают еденицы программистов, и сотни лоботрясов которые толком ничего не знают и не умеют

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Будьте проще - зайдите в любой дом, практически везде есть телевизор. На что надеются производители телевизоров и зачем их продают - не понятно.  То же и с IT - что-то новое придумают, заказчики захотят, а айтишникам надо будет это изучать и внедрять. Изменения будут, но так пессемистично я бы не смотрел.
> Вы говорите у всех есть сайты - появятся новые технологии и кто-то (старый либо новый игрок на рынке) сделает более удобный сайт, остальные захотят быть на уровне и вынуждены будут пойти и заказывать доработку сайтов...


 Ну телевизоры и например сайты это разные вещи
Телеки новые будут покупать постоянно как минимум потому, что старые ломаются и появляются новые технологии их.
А вот например сайты-то не сильно ломаются) Ну бывает, что их кулхацкеры коцают, но это другое дело...
А ещё вот мне интересно вот какой предел, до какого возраста максимально можно будет например устроиться в офисе, не на удалёнку или как-то так без особых проблем программером?
Ведь в 40 лет сейчас программер уже стариком считается... Про 50 вообще молчу...
Ну это понятно, что сейчас, мне кажется со временем критерии поменяются, т.к. это отрасль относительно молодая и большинство абсолютное программеров это в основном 20-30, ну потолок 35 лет...
Каков он пенсионный возраст программеров?

----------


## Yana1282

У меня вот другая проблема: трудно найти нормального программиста на PHP. И не только на PHP .

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> У меня вот другая проблема: трудно найти нормального программиста на PHP. И не только на PHP .


 Почему же трудно?
PHP не такая уж сложная технология, если задача не является чем-то особо специфическим и нетривиальным... Или у Вас такие задачи?)

----------


## oxigen_

> А разве опыт от 2 лет это ерунда?)
> Или от 5?
> Тем более не больше всего, а больше всего из распространённых технологий...
> Под iPhone, телефоны, смарты и т.д. ещё больше платят, только в этих технологиях ещё тяжелее опыт получить...


 Неоднократно убеждался, что требование опыта N лет это такая фигня, на который мало кто внимание обращает.

----------


## Fallout

> Ну PHP, C#, Java, JavaScript, вёрстка и C++... Остальные уже или утратили популярность или ещё не приобрели)


  JavaScript, вёрстка - эти сами по себе редкость, как правило прикладываются к PHP, Java, C# и т д

Ruby, Python, ActionScript, Objective C - уже то же достаточно популярны и бывает так что там "посвободнее" в отличии от более устоявшихся у нас языков

Бывает так что при при тех же предлагаемых деньгах на Java и Objective C требования будут разными

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> JavaScript, вёрстка - эти сами по себе редкость, как правило прикладываются к PHP, Java, C# и т д
> 
> Ruby, Python, ActionScript, Objective C - уже то же достаточно популярны и бывает так что там "посвободнее" в отличии от более устоявшихся у нас языков
> 
> Бывает так что при при тех же предлагаемых деньгах на Java и Objective C требования будут разными


 Ну вакансий HTML-верстальщиков и JS программеров ващета хватает...
А Ruby, Objective C и Python ещё не очень популярны... AS да, но там надо и дизайн тоже знать, это ж Flash...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну вакансий HTML-верстальщиков и JS программеров ващета хватает...
> А Ruby, Objective C и Python ещё не очень популярны... AS да, но там надо и дизайн тоже знать, это ж Flash...


 Дело не только в количестве вакансий а также и в условиях вакансий.

Посмотрел список требований: Java и похожие - пухлые требования и также желаемые дополнительно познания, английский на хорошем уровне.
PHP - часто раздувают требования тем что в тех же ява вакансиях и не упоминают уже, типа: системы контроля версий, умения комментировать свой код и тд

Для старперов которые уже подходят под требования Java/.NET/C++ вакансий конечно лучше там пока и сидеть. а вот для новичков я бы не советовал туда сейчас соваться, особенно если финансовая отдача нужна достаточно скоро

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Дело не только в количестве вакансий а также и в условиях вакансий.
> 
> Посмотрел список требований: Java и похожие - пухлые требования и также желаемые дополнительно познания, английский на хорошем уровне.
> PHP - часто раздувают требования тем что в тех же ява вакансиях и не упоминают уже, типа: системы контроля версий, умения комментировать свой код и тд
> 
> Для старперов которые уже подходят под требования Java/.NET/C++ вакансий конечно лучше там пока и сидеть. а вот для новичков я бы не советовал туда сейчас соваться, особенно если финансовая отдача нужна достаточно скоро


 А куда ж соваться-то?

----------


## Fallout

> А куда ж соваться-то?


 Кому? Зеленым новичкам? Обсуждали уже с соседних темах не так давно

----------


## Chevyk

> Неоднократно убеждался, что требование опыта N лет это такая фигня, на который мало кто внимание обращает.


 hr, не?

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Неоднократно убеждался, что требование опыта N лет это такая фигня, на который мало кто внимание обращает.


 Ну потому шо какая разница например в PHP 3 года занимался или 5?
Типа за 5 лет мегагигантом станешь, а за 3 терпилой-ламаком?

----------


## glyph

> Ну потому шо какая разница например в PHP 3 года занимался или 5?
> Типа за 5 лет мегагигантом станешь, а за 3 терпилой-ламаком?


 Вообще-то и за пять лет мегагигантом не станешь. Для вменяемых языков эта цифра должа быть увеличена примерно вдвое. Для невменяемых (читай "PHP") мега- нельзя стать по определению.

----------


## syan

> Вообще-то и за пять лет мегагигантом не станешь. Для вменяемых языков эта цифра должа быть увеличена примерно вдвое. Для невменяемых (читай "PHP") мега- нельзя стать по определению.


 Стаж вообще роли не играет, ИМХО. Можно всю жизнь просидеть кодером безо всяких изысков и с полным отсутствием инициативы и фантазии. 
Есть такие, которые, получив конкретное задание, еще умудряются ежеденевно ведущему задать по 10-20 вопросов. А есть те, что показывают ведущему уже готовые куски, будут сидеть, мучить код - не получается, не то... Пока не спросишь, во что уперся. От возраста сие не зависит.
И, если у последних не все гладко, если даже заставляешь переделывать, чувствуется, что со временем вырастет самостоятельный программер - нахальство в них есть, за любую задачу берутся, то из первых получаются только ведомые, чистые кодеры, которым дать самостоятельное задание - значит написать самому, а он только в код оформит. Грамотный и скучный.
По-моему, основное - наличие самостоятельных проектов, пусть даже простых программок, но обязательно законченных, работоспособных, вылизанных. Нет?

----------


## glyph

> Стаж вообще роли не играет, ИМХО. Можно всю жизнь просидеть кодером безо всяких изысков и с полным отсутствием инициативы и фантазии.


 Стаж - это опыт. Кто считает, что опыт ничего не значит, пусть первым бросит в меня камень. 




> По-моему, основное - наличие самостоятельных проектов, пусть даже простых программок, но обязательно законченных, работоспособных, вылизанных. Нет?


 Люди разные нужны, люди разные важны. Если человек доволен своим положением программиста-функции, то в чем проблема? Не всем же строить архитектуры, кто-то должен трансформировать идеи в код. Если он _так захотел_, значит, ему так хорошо, а разве не к этому мы все стремимся?

И наличие программ тоже не универсальный показатель. А что если человек работал на крупных проектах? Большие проекты одиночке не под силу, будь он хоть яйцеголовый марсианин. Как такой проект показывать кому-либо?

----------


## oxigen_

> Стаж - это опыт. Кто считает, что опыт ничего не значит, пусть первым бросит в меня камень.


 Опыт это штука довольно платформонезависимая. А если посмотреть текст любой вакансии, то там как правило будет требование опыта именно на одном языке. И может выйти, что человек с общим опытом 3 года 'опытнее', чем человек с общим опытом 10 лет. А это глупо.

----------


## glyph

> Опыт это штука довольно платформонезависимая. А если посмотреть текст любой вакансии, то там как правило будет требование опыта именно на одном языке. И может выйти, что человек с общим опытом 3 года 'опытнее', чем человек с общим опытом 10 лет. А это глупо.


 Это как посмотреть еще. "Общий" опыт как правило говорит о том, что кандидат знает всего по чуть-чуть. А "все знает по чуть-чуть" - это или эрудит, или дилетант. От первого пользы немного, разве что он может оказаться перспективным, от второго один вред. Да, все знают, что сообразительный парень может изучить любую технологию за полиномиальное время. Но мне лично не надо, чтобы трижды сообразительный паренек учился на моем проекте, а нужно, чтобы он через две недели начал работать с полной отдачей. 

Специализация - признак индустрии. Сделать ремонт в квартире может мастер на все руки, но если строить дом, то нужна отдельно бригада штукатуров, бригада маляров и т.д. 

Другое дело, что цифра стажа обычно взята с потолка. Все потому, что открытием вакансий занимаются совершенно посторонние люди, типа девочек из отделов кадров. Технолог им говорит одно, девочки понимают второе, в вакансии пишется третье, на первичке спрашивают про четвертое. Наверное, отсюда эти совершенно идиотские цифры "технология Т. опыт работы не менее 18 месяцев и 20 дней".

----------


## oxigen_

Вот только специализация это не язык программирования. Специализация это опыт решения определенного класса задач.
 А в вакансиях всегда требуют опыт использования языка.

Тупой пример: 
Есть программист Вася. Он 10 лет писал некие серверные приложения на C++, год назад перешел на JAVA.
Есть программист Петя. Он 3 года пишет на Java игрушки для мобильных телефонов.

Вам нужно написать некое серверное приложение на java (такое как пишет Вася). В описании вакансии Вы указали опыт java 3 года. 
Результат - Васино резюме Вы даже не увидели - его отсеял HR. Зато Петя к Вам попал, хоть и не знаком с предметом.

----------


## Pokritie

Покрытите информации ни есть преступление, особенно для МВД  :smileflag: 

А вот раскрытие не всегда нравиться оппоненту  :smileflag:

----------


## glyph

> Вам нужно написать некое серверное приложение на java (такое как пишет Вася). В описании вакансии Вы указали опыт java 3 года. 
> Результат - Васино резюме Вы даже не увидели - его отсеял HR. Зато Петя к Вам попал, хоть и не знаком с предметом.


 И это именно то, что мне требуется. 99% что Вася не владеет идиоматикой Java, и будет писать на Java как на особом диалекте С++. Кроме того, Вася вряд ли владеет всем инструментарием платформы и вряд ли он вообще понимает особенности платформы (хотя понять конечно может). 

Поэтому в данном случае Петя более перспективный кандидат, хотя это не гарантированно. Собственно, как и не гарантировано то, что Вася - вменяемый полиглот, и не начнет строить собственные велосипеды на тех базовых примитивах, которые он успел освоить за год.

Специализация на то и специализация, чтобы быть неразрывно связанной со средством производства. Владельцы Тойот ездят в "Тойота Центр", а владельцы Мазд - в "ИнтерАвто". Интересно, почему, ведь и там, и там работники имеют опыт ремонта и обслуживания автомобилей?

----------


## syan

> Стаж - это опыт. Кто считает, что опыт ничего не значит, пусть первым бросит в меня камень.


 Безусловно, стаж - необходимое условие опыта. Но стаж != опыт. Можно протереть 10 пар штанов, сидя на второстепенных задачах, спрашивая по 10 раз на дню своего ведущего одно и то же и программистом не стать.




> Люди разные нужны, люди разные важны. Если человек доволен своим положением программиста-функции, то в чем проблема? Не всем же строить архитектуры, кто-то должен трансформировать идеи в код. Если он _так захотел_, значит, ему так хорошо, а разве не к этому мы все стремимся?


 В резюме он пишет, что имеет богатый опыт, на собеседовании показывает знания, а инициативы у него ни на грош. И когда он получает самостоятельное задание (я думаю, никому не нужны обезьяны за клавиатурами), ведущий получает нарыв на голову. Нет, человек он исполнительный, старательный... Но и только. 
Как ставится задача? Сделай то-то, чтобы на входе было то-то, а на выходе эдакое. Но если я буду ставить задачу "сделай так-то", то нафига мне такой работник? Он программист? Он - секретарь.



> И наличие программ тоже не универсальный показатель. А что если человек работал на крупных проектах? Большие проекты одиночке не под силу, будь он хоть яйцеголовый марсианин. Как такой проект показывать кому-либо?


 Не знаю. Скорее всего, я такого на работу постараюсь не брать. Т.е., если будет выбор, то шансов у такого меньше.

----------


## syan

> Специализация - признак индустрии. Сделать ремонт в квартире может мастер на все руки, но если строить дом, то нужна отдельно бригада штукатуров, бригада маляров и т.д.


 А что будет в таком случае с проектом, если тимлиду на голову упадет кирпич?  :smileflag:

----------


## glyph

> Безусловно, стаж - необходимое условие опыта. Но стаж != опыт. Можно протереть 10 пар штанов, сидя на второстепенных задачах, спрашивая по 10 раз на дню своего ведущего одно и то же и программистом не стать.


 Не имея стажа не получишь опыт, так? Значит, стаж первичен, а уж опыт и способности мы проверим на собеседовании. 




> Как ставится задача? Сделай то-то, чтобы на входе было то-то, а на выходе эдакое. Но если я буду ставить задачу "сделай так-то", то нафига мне такой работник? Он программист? Он - секретарь.


 С другой стороны использовать сообразительного и опытного разработчика для реализации спецификаций или рутины в принципе - нерационально и неэффективно. Понятно, что командовать пассивным программером занудно, но в коллективе из одних проактивных ты тоже долго не проживешь. Хорошо бы как-то сочетать одних с другими, вроде того, как это в парном программировании делают.

И еще очень большой вопрос, как ставятся задачи. Хорошо, если ты как лидер ставишь их сам. А если тебе тоже ставят задачи, причем уточняют их практически до псевдокода?




> Не знаю. Скорее всего, я такого на работу постараюсь не брать. Т.е., если будет выбор, то шансов у такого меньше.


 Вот и получается замкнутый круг, т.к. Украина в основном живет [ау|о]отсо[р]сингом, а на это дело передаются во-первых крупные проекты, а во-вторых, под NDA, по сути, он тебе вообще не имеет права ничего о прошлом проекте рассказать. У нас таких большинство, и ясное дело, что на собеседовании все класть хотели на NDA, однако код они тебе никак не покажут.

----------


## glyph

> А что будет в таком случае с проектом, если тимлиду на голову упадет кирпич?


 Выберется новый из резерва, внешнего или внутреннего. 

CMMI гласит, что на проекте не должно быть незаменимых людей. Основное действо при сертификации на CMMI - показать, у тебя есть механизмы, с помощью которых легко и просто можно менять кадры в произвольной точке твоей компании в произвольный момент времени.

----------


## oxigen_

> И это именно то, что мне требуется. 99% что Вася не владеет идиоматикой Java, и будет писать на Java как на особом диалекте С++. Кроме того, Вася вряд ли владеет всем инструментарием платформы и вряд ли он вообще понимает особенности платформы (хотя понять конечно может). 
> 
> Поэтому в данном случае Петя более перспективный кандидат, хотя это не гарантированно. Собственно, как и не гарантировано то, что Вася - вменяемый полиглот, и не начнет строить собственные велосипеды на тех базовых примитивах, которые он успел освоить за год.
> 
> Специализация на то и специализация, чтобы быть неразрывно связанной со средством производства. Владельцы Тойот ездят в "Тойота Центр", а владельцы Мазд - в "ИнтерАвто". Интересно, почему, ведь и там, и там работники имеют опыт ремонта и обслуживания автомобилей?


 Забавно. То есть Вы действительно считаете, что знания языка важнее предметной области и паттернов, которые в этой области применяются. Это так, если Вам нужен бездумный кодер. А вот если нужен человек, который сможет спроектировать систему, то лучше человек, который уже проектировал подобные системы.

И если у тойоты проблемы с двигателем, то лучше пригласить спеца по двигателям из "ИнтерАвто" чем рихтовщика из "Тойота Центр".

----------


## glyph

> Забавно. То есть Вы действительно считаете, что знания языка важнее предметной области и паттернов, которые в этой области применяются. Это так, если Вам нужен бездумный кодер. А вот если нужен человек, который сможет спроектировать систему, то лучше человек, который уже проектировал подобные системы.


 Так ведь не было разговора про поиск архитектора. Была просто сферическая вакансия. На сферическую вакансию я бы выбрал Петю. А действительно крутые специалисты резюме не рассылают. Опытный HR сегодня отирается во всех мыслимых социалках, и в общем знает, где крупная рыба водится.  :smileflag:  




> И если у тойоты проблемы с двигателем, то лучше пригласить спеца по двигателям из "ИнтерАвто" чем рихтовщика из "Тойота Центр".


 Развивать метафору - это как жаловаться на нарушение особенностей анатомического строения в комиксах. Вполне резонно могу ответить, что еще лучше пригласить спеца по двигателям из "Тойота-Центра", не так ли?  :smileflag:

----------


## Xgen

прошло 10 лет)) интересно, как изменилось видение вопроса на сегодня, сравнительно с тем когда он был поднят)

----------

